# What is your entire torch collection worth ?



## aussiebob (Apr 14, 2008)

Im curious to know what people invest in their hobby.
I have a small collection comprising of 15 lights.:twothumbs


----------



## Rob187 (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to CPF, aussiebob.

I hate to think what my collection if lights is worth. At last count I had around 90. On a rough estimate, to replace them would cost around $A5000 - $A6000.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 14, 2008)

:welcome:

leave now...or you wallet will be left empty..

only 15? thats about the 3rd square on the monopoly board...

Crenshaw

ps: this may interest you


----------



## gollum (Apr 15, 2008)

only 15? thats about the 3rd square on the monopoly board...

Crenshaw


lol very good 
that's where I'm at too 
already I'm researching whats next
I want something in Ti and very small for edc
I need to look into the modders section and see what's what.... any of you enlightened ones out there want to shed some light on this for us ...heh heh


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 15, 2008)

gollum said:


> I want something in Ti and very small for edc
> I need to look into the modders section and see what's what.... any of you enlightened ones out there want to shed some light on this for us ...heh heh



There's a SureFire Titan for sale over on the Marketplace at the moment 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 15, 2008)

I do NOT want to think about what my collection is worth!!


----------



## TONY M (Apr 15, 2008)

What type of insurance do you guys have for you're lights?


----------



## schiesz (Apr 15, 2008)

TONY M said:


> What type of insurance do you guys have for you're lights?



12 gauge and a feisty terrier.

As far as value, its really best to not ponder such things.

schiesz


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 15, 2008)

TONY M said:


> What type of insurance do you guys have for you're lights?



Against theft, I'm sure anyone breaking in would be far more interested in the TV, laptop, PC, DVD player etc etc than a shelf full of lights.

At least that's what I'm hoping 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd have a hard time appraising mine since it's a fluctuating market, but I'd guess in the $4000 range when you average it all out. This is for 80 flashlights and related parts/ephemera.

I got in on the ground floor before there was much collecting interest.


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 24, 2008)

[


----------



## schrenz (Apr 24, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> I do NOT want to think about what my collection is worth!!


Same with me, :thumbsup:

Jens


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 24, 2008)

I have around 30 lights -- maybe $700-800 -- maybe less. I've never tried to put a point on it. Once I found lights that fill my various needs I slowed way down in my purchases.

I wouldn't use the word *collection* to describe my lights in the same way that a plumber would probably be very unlikely to refer to the contents of *his toolbox* in that way. 'Collection' has some definitions that are _technically applicable_ but in general it probably generates a distorted picture of most people who happen to own more than one light.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 24, 2008)

It's hard to tell for mine since the only stock Surefires that I have are my M6's...but I'd say somewhere between $3000 and $4000 if you bought them at retail prices, then figured in the price for modding.





L to R:
E1e + KL4 + mod = $330
Tranzilla + TB body + Aleph tail = $340
E2e + E2C adapter + C2 head + BOG Q5 = $206
M3 + Ti Bezel + mod = $728
M6's: $399 x 3 = $1197
E2D + TLS = $180
E2e-BK + Creemator = $266
G2 + BOG Q5 = $86
E1B + KX2-BK = $176

Not pictured:
9P + Malkoff M60 = $139
6P + BOG Q5 = $119
G2 + BOG Q5 = $86
Yellow G2 = $36

*Total = $3889*

holy crap... 

And then I'll be adding an E2DL, Titan 1A, and UB2...man... :shakehead


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 25, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> It's hard to tell for mine since the only stock Surefires that I have are my M6's...but I'd say somewhere between $3000 and $4000 if you bought them at retail prices, then figured in the price for modding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup: Wow...thats some collection..I love you pics too..so nice a bright and clear..

Yes its quite a collection of surefires....Awesome..Its a sickness...


----------



## Patriot (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the pic ttrans! I also appreciate those willing to state a price but I think I'm too .........hmm, scared to. :shakehead


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 25, 2008)

To me: ...... priceless
To my wife: ~$10


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 25, 2008)

cqbdude...Man, my collection pales in comparison to all you guys with your McGizmo lights and titanium lights! I bet yours is probably upwards of $5k!!!

Patriot36...Yeah, it was quite an eye opener when I went through and added everything up. I really should make sure these don't get lost or stolen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> *I'm curious to know what people invest in their hobby.*
> I have a small collection comprising of 15 lights.:twothumbs




Hmmm... more than I'd ever admit to my wife


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 25, 2008)

$451 worth of 19 lights, not including batteries! I have 4 lantern/ 1 903 7.5 volt those alone add up to around $80! I bet people here spend more money on batteries a year then on lights:sick2:. And I always thought my Flashlight Hobby was one of my cheaper ones:thinking:. I guess all of the cheaper lights over the years add up. 

$20 cheap colemen LED
$10 small cheap yellow light
$10 another cheap light that was probably much more expensive when new
$37 1970 Ray oVac Sportsman 2
$30 1960 Ray oVac Sportsman lantern
$40 Mint 1960 Ray oVac Sportsman lantern
$20 1960 Ever Ready Big Jim lantern
$38 6D maglite “bought on line”
$38 4D maglite “didn’t know back then I was being ripped off”
$117 Big beam 1766 C powerhouse 7.5 volt
$10 Minimag 1
$10 Minimag 2
$10 Minimag 3
$8 Minimag AAA
$7 Cheap 9 LED light
$6 mag solitaire 1
$6 mag solitaire 2
$5 old red ACE “probably more expensive when it was new
$26 Minimag 3xAA LED

To think, I just started!


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a beautiful collection. Some thoughts...

Edit #1: Oops, brain fart... let me rethink and fix some grammar...

Edit #2: Let's try this again less the poor grammar, misspellings and such...

1. Don't feel too bad, there are MANY folks out there in way deeper than you! Uh, me for instance. 

2. You didn't really pay that much as among other things, I know you never pay retail! Hee hee. 

3. One thing I learned long ago in my life is that expense isn't so much about how much you spend, but rather how long how much TIME it took you to spend the money. $3000 in one chunk, TOUGH... $3000 spent over a year's time, not bad.

4. There's no shame in selling occasionally. Heck, (warning: shameless plug ahead) use the proceeds to have me mod ya something, kinda trade up if you wish... :naughty: or just choose the light you can least stand gathering dust and send it to me to keep for you! 

5. Oh yeah, nice collection! 

Thanks,
Scott






ttran97 said:


> It's hard to tell for mine since the only stock Surefires that I have are my M6's...but I'd say somewhere between $3000 and $4000 if you bought them at retail prices, then figured in the price for modding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 26, 2008)

Uh, this really is scary... but I count 22 lights in the three desk drawers in front of me and STILL enough room for the usual pens, pencils, note pads, stapler, nine folding knives... back on the flashlights, I estimate their fair value at least $4000. Yikes!


----------



## MattK (Apr 26, 2008)

I win.


----------



## ttran97 (Apr 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> I win.



Well, it's not fair if dealers start playing! hehe. :nana:


----------



## MattK (Apr 26, 2008)

hehe I know, I just couldn't resist


----------



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a picture i took not too long ago. I've sold a lot of lights that I miss over the years. :mecry: I'm not selling any of my lights anymore! I'm slowly starting to add to my collection again. 

I believe just my 12 McLuxs are worth well over $2000+ easily. 10 of them have never left my room since they got there.


----------



## kavvika (Apr 26, 2008)

What is my flashlight collection worth to me?
-Priceless

I have no idea of how much I spent anymore. It's probably a tad too much for a student, but I justify it by rarely, if ever going to bars and wasting money like many other college students do. Still, it's worth far less than you other established members with extensive Surefire collections. Guess it's something to look forward to!


----------



## m13a8 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love my lights. All 4 of 'em . Definitely no more than $180 for retail prices.

Speaking of growing collections...anybody have a recommendation for a thrower that won't break the bank?

edit: Don't answer that...I realized after I posted it that it might derail the thread  I'll go do some looking around.


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 26, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Here's a picture i took not too long ago. I've sold a lot of lights that I miss over the years. :mecry: I'm not selling any of my lights anymore! I'm slowly starting to add to my collection again.
> 
> I believe just my 12 McLuxs are worth well over $2000+ easily. 10 of them have never left my room since they got there.




Uhhh... DZ, you know I like you and all, but, uh, do you think you maybe went a little overboard on all the spares? oo:


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2008)

milkyspit said:


> Uhhh... DZ, you know I like you and all, but, uh, do you think you maybe went a little overboard on all the spares? oo:


 
What do you mean Scott? Gotta have back ups for the back ups (not like I think they'll fail anyway)! 

You can never have too many!

-Will-


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 28, 2008)

Beats the heck outta me. (Prolly a good thing!) 5 tanklights, (150A generator for one was over $3K.) Beastie, MB, McCullach, 30+ SF's, including a PKEF and Titan. $1800 in prime-at-the-time Lux III emitters for a proj I lost interest in from a former friend. The list goes on.

I saw the 60" CA on ebay, but a man has to know his limitations! 

Larry


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 5, 2008)

My whole collection is worth way over $600 dollars.


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2008)

Well, not as much as Matt :nana: but close to 23K.


----------



## MattK (May 7, 2008)

heh - what % of that is the Searchlight?


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2008)

About 75% Well maybe I should add in the cost of the new 3/4 HD Silverado. I wouldn't have it if not for the searchlight. I still think if I did, you'd have me beat!


----------



## jerry i h (May 7, 2008)

my solar-power calculator ran out of zero's, so I don't know.


----------



## MattK (May 8, 2008)

BVH said:


> About 75% Well maybe I should add in the cost of the new 3/4 HD Silverado. I wouldn't have it if not for the searchlight. I still think if I did, you'd have me beat!



Geometrically 

If pics would do it justice I'd take one and post it but the distance between racking doesn't allow the focal distance you'd need to take the pics...also, it mostly looks like a million boxes.


----------



## warlord (May 8, 2008)

I try not to add up the cost of my hobbies. The last time I did I had to stop participating in a certain car forum because of how much $$$ I was going through. I also realized that a few of us were feeding off each other as far a money spending. 

Some of that hey look what I just got it was only $30. Then it was $100, $300, $500, etc. on a regular basis. Being in a community of other enthusiasts just lends itself to uncontrolled spurts of buying.

So I'm going to just going to enjoy being here and try to keep my spending $$ per week relatively low.  Oh yeah, and try not to add things up.


----------



## greenLED (May 8, 2008)

darkzero said:


>



Wow, Will, you still got that Infinity Lux mod! :thumbsup: Luv that thing.


----------



## nbp (May 9, 2008)

I just added it all up and think ~~about $600. EEK!!


----------



## darkzero (May 9, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Wow, Will, you still got that Infinity Lux mod! :thumbsup: Luv that thing.


 
Wow Migs, I'm surprised you still remember! It was one of my first real mods so it's a keeper. I hate to sell my lights.

I don't use it much anymore, just for quick lighting around the house, it's still only on it's third CR2. :laughing: I've since upgraded it from the MMadj low dome sandwich to a BB500 high dome Luxeon. Not it's not as floody but it's a bit brighter & has a nice tint. Didn't want to throw a P4 in it because of the soft dome. Maybe a Cree? The unprotected reflector is still shining!


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 7, 2008)

due to the rapidly advancing flashlight technology, my lights arent worth as much as i paid for them, but i have probably spent 10k on flashlights.
my spyderco collection (50 knives) is probably still worth what i paid for it, and closer to 15k

and judging by the OP's location - he is a spyderco owner too


----------



## chriscoobs (Jun 11, 2008)

Not too bad, yet at least. maybe 500-700 total on lights. buying used has helped.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm, not saying what it's worth, but what I paid for it. Somehow a MagLite in Europe costs twice as much euro's as it costs dollars in the USA.

MagLite 4D LED €54
MagLite 3D / 2AA Combo €35-45(?) on a special sale (very good price!)
MagLite 2D €32(?)
MagLite 2AA €22(?)
MagLite 2AA LED €40(?)
MagLite Solitare €18(?)
MagLite 3AA LED €28 (got this off eBay incl. shipping) (can you believe it, I import one single MagLite from the USA, pay $13 shipping and still save €13 compared to buying in my own country!)
MagLite D cell accessory pack € 13 (?)
MagLite AA cell accessory pack € 9 (?)
MagLite Orange Traffic & Safety Wand € 7(?)
MagLite D Cell Belt Holder x2 €16(?)
MagLite AA holder (leather) €10(?)
MagLite AA holder (nylon) €9(?)
MagLite 6 cell Xenon buld €8.80 (I still know that price exactly since they told me €5.50 / 2 pieces when I ordered and when it finally arrived it ended up being €8.80 / piece)
MagLite 6 cell Krypton bulb x2 € 5

Total: ~€317 ($475)

Not that bad I guess as I see what you guys are spending.

Count in another €40 for all the MagLite 2AA bulbs I blew (those frigging bulbs blew after only having drawn three sets of 1600 mAh batteries. €5,75 / 2 pcs (It was one of the very few MagLite bulbs my local shop had soon in the new packaging. The other tastes were laying there in completely yellow (because of the sunlight) old-style packages.

Woops, forgot a few things:
aluminium reflector $15
glass lens $5
FM 9AA > 3D $45
G4 socket $10
WA bulbs (6 pcs) $34
Total $109

*Grand total: $585*

Way too much for what I'm doing with those lights (mainly nothing).

All excluded batteries, but I never used D cells, always used home-made adapters with AA's. I remember my 6AA > 3D adapter short-circuited and melted some plastic parts of the holder :devil:


----------



## Niconical (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the value of most collections could be described in a similar way. 

Quite a few light past "too much", but at least 1 light short of "not enough yet". 

I think that sums it up. 

:naughty:


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 13, 2008)

So far about $3,000. Ti lights really inflated the bills.


----------



## paulr (Jun 14, 2008)

I've never seriously tried adding it up, but to make a wild guess, maybe $2k on lights that I currently have, plus another $1k or so on lights that I bought but later resold. I currently have two expensive ($400+) lights (Ti PD Mule and Ti Spy 005), 5 or so midrange ($75-150 range) including 2 other McLuxes; another dozen or so in the $20-60 range, and maybe 2 dozen $1-$20 lights plus a jar full of Fauxtons. Oh yes, plus a USL ($400 including Triton charger) if that ever arrives. This is over a 5 year period so it averages out to a few hundred $ a year, which I don't consider to be a high amount. It's less than a basic cable tv subscription costs, I think. My total outlay over the whole time less than a good laptop computer or home entertainment center costs. And I mostly lost interest in cheap lights when I moved up to the better stuff, without really spending more than before. As quality went up, quantity went down, which is perfectly satisfying. Overall this hobby isn't all that expensive, even though the cost of some of the high end lights can shock outsiders. And I think the money is not really spent, in the sense that I could sell off my holdings and get out with close to what I put in.

I think one gets satiated over time, too. The only additional light I really want right now is a Sundrop.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 14, 2008)

What my collection is worth and what I paid are two different things. Including accessories I am probably over $1000.00 by now.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 14, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> What my collection is worth and what I paid are two different things. Including accessories I am probably over $1000.00 by now.



im in the same boat. everything i have is near $2000 but i paid a lot less.


----------



## Glenn7 (Jun 17, 2008)

just something i came across on youtube - now i dont feel so guilty :laughing: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOunBD_BnEY&NR=1


----------



## karlthev (Jun 17, 2008)

Something over $100 or so I would guess....:thinking: 



Karl


----------



## DM51 (Jun 17, 2008)

>0.02¢


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate to think about what I've spent on this hobby in total. I do have some nice lights but I've also wasted a *lot* of money unnecessarily on these things:

1) Components for mods that didn't work out
2) batteries I ended up not using, also buying too many spares
3) flashlights that look good when you read the specs but actually suck
4) rip-off UK prices
5) giving away expensive flashlights to hot girls (OK, that just happened once)
6) ordering things from unreputable companies that didn't arrive

I think any flashlight newbie should think carefully about these points before making the same mistakes. Here are a few pointers:

1) -Rare Leef tube + hammer = disaster
-Plastic components + soldering iron = disaster
-Most LED driver boards suck
2) -If you're not going to use the light that much, just buy 1 battery and no spares.
-Stick to rechargeable batteries that use the same charger
3) -Read reviews first, don't just look at output, runtime etc.
4) -Don't be afraid to buy stuff from overseas
5) -No she won't sleep with you
6) -Look for peoples opinions on the dealer


----------



## gswitter (Jun 17, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> 5) -No she won't sleep with you
> 6) -Look for peoples opinions on the dealer


Yeah...

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## climberkid (Jun 18, 2008)

my stomach hurts now. that was pretty funny :shakehead im pathetic


----------



## adamlau (Jun 20, 2008)

Less than a dollar is what my collection is worth to my wife...I just asked  .


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 20, 2008)

Priceless.


----------



## SwissT (Jun 20, 2008)

Around £3500!


----------



## Gunner12 (Jun 20, 2008)

My total collection(batteries and accessories included) is probably worth between $300 and $400, and half of that is 1 light.


----------



## gollum (Jun 20, 2008)

I've spent over $1500 since discovering cpf in march ...
thats only 4 months   
but I've been buying flashlights since I had pocketmoney
they're just a LOT better nowadays
still want more ...need more ... need a Ti lunasol maybe then theres a modded mag pushing out 1000+ lumens ....need one of them too :laughing:
need a 007 ...also like the polarion helios but they're like $1800 aren't they?
the list goes on, when does it end 

I do use them too ...its a long dark road to my workshop....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 20, 2008)

gollum said:


> I've spent over $1500 since discovering cpf in march ...
> thats only 4 months
> but I've been buying flashlights since I had pocketmoney
> they're just a LOT better nowadays
> ...



The Precious !


----------



## gollum (Jun 21, 2008)

:laughing:they all my precioussssss....:tinfoil:

so what you got in your poketses Lux?

mmm vaporizer yeah:rock:


----------



## octaf (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm...
You make me think about it.
...


----------



## tapedeck74 (Aug 3, 2008)

I went off the deep end a few months ago. Before that $30 was an "expensive" torch.

2AA Maglite X 4= $32
3C Maglite= $25
Pelican Tracker= $15
Fenix P1D= $60
SF G2= $32
SF G2 with P61 lamp=$60
SF LI= $130
SF E2DL= $130
A couple of Princeton headlamps= $50
=========================

So roughly $550. That's alot of cash into lights, but I have many thousands in knives so it all evens out. 

Oh yeah, I work in the commercial and specialty lighting business. you know what happens when there's a power failure (happens at least twice a year) and our warehouse and office goes black. I'm the only guy with a torch! "Where's Steve? HE's got a flashlight".


----------



## MojoLight (Aug 3, 2008)

What my collection is WORTH and what I PAID for it are two entirely different things!!!

Over $700 in. Not sure what my "outdated" Lux's etc are worth now though.

However, when the power goes out all my lights are WORTH picking up and turning on....


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Aug 4, 2008)

Well...two Polarion´s...i don´t think i have to tell people what they cost and the Rest?...those lights are expensive here due to custom fees and this kind of BS.
Sooooo....4 x Amondotech (like POB) 1000 Euro
3 x Brightstar 24 Watt....1000 Euro
And some Fenix and Microfire´s...again 1000 Euro

Regards...


----------



## half-watt (Aug 4, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> Im curious to know what people invest in their hobby...




please don't make me think about it!!!


----------



## zipplet (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, ... AAARRGGH 

Okay I just worked it out.

Lights: ~£900 (includes gifted lights and very very old ones going back a few years - rip-off britain eh?)

Works out at about £600 if you include only things I have paid for. Quite a few older lights were as presents from my parents and such (and in britain even "cheap" lights cost a fair bit). Plus there is that surefire L1...

:duh2:


----------



## Metatron (Aug 8, 2008)

jeepers, just added mine up, i feel ill, $5000, thats it im outa here, no more, not a brass farthing, go away, leave me alone, my g/f gonna leave me if she finds out:mecry:


----------



## zipplet (Aug 8, 2008)

Aww...

Well if you think about the crazy amount people spend on stamp collecting, yu-gi-oh cards and RC stuff.. it's not so bad.


----------



## Teh (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a breakin in 2006, oh did it suck!!!
and all my lights were gone, (which explained why I was dormant from CPF untill lately) along with knives, my colonge collection, watches, dvds/games and ps2 and other goodies. They even used my 3 day assault pack to carry it all away. :mecry:

Hey, at least now I have an excuse to buy better lights now to replace them.

So think twice that they wont take your lights, if its metal and shiny, its gota worth something right? plus they are so easy to transport.:shakehead




Tempest UK said:


> Against theft, I'm sure anyone breaking in would be far more interested in the TV, laptop, PC, DVD player etc etc than a shelf full of lights.
> 
> At least that's what I'm hoping
> 
> ...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't even want to think about it.:shrug:


----------



## markr6 (May 19, 2015)

Bump on this thread I was about to create. I was just figuring out how much I spent...then cried a little.

Batteries/chargers: about $150
Flashlights: $750

$900?!?! Rediculous!!! But I'm sure many of you will make me feel better


----------



## MrJino (May 19, 2015)

Probably less than 500.

Then again, I just found this forum...


----------



## ven (May 19, 2015)

:laughing: i could make you feel lots better mark...........then again i think jon could make me feel a cheap skate :laughing:

Guess-batteries well i must have about 80 x18650 cells and at around £8 each =$640 which is not far off $1000 
Chargers vp1,vp2,wpII,I4,SP1,VC4,AWT= £160 OR $200 ish
Wont add up eneloops and other cells,but around £100 or $160 ish at a guess
Vinh lights alone maybe $3000 -$4000+easy
Most expensive light is $750
Rest between $250 and $350
Other lights.........well can think of 20 of over $70 each

Not going any further :help::huh:

Come on Jon and the rest,make me feel cheap


----------



## markr6 (May 19, 2015)

LOL! I better not tell my dad or he would certainly recite his usual "put that $xxx into a 401K and after 30 years you'd have..."


----------



## ven (May 19, 2015)

:laughing:


----------



## chipwillis (May 19, 2015)

I ahve 1 that costs $4500


----------



## ven (May 19, 2015)

wow,astonishing !!!


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> I ahve 1 that costs $4500



Wow, Chip, awesome. If you don't mind my asking, which one is that?


----------



## markr6 (May 19, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> I ahve 1 that costs $4500



oo: I love this forum!


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2015)

Well, I'm an old guy, been collecting Mags and other incan lights for 30 years before getting into high end LED lights. So at this point I have around 300 lights, of which about 50 are modded lights, semi-customs, and customs. Most expensive light is $1500. Total value is probably somewhere in the neighborhood of $30k. But that was over a long period of time. There are collectors here who have spent $30k in six months.


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2015)

markr6 said:


> oo: I love this forum!



LOL

Addiction and excess at its best. -


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2015)

markr6 said:


> LOL! I better not tell my dad or he would certainly recite his usual "put that $xxx into a 401K and after 30 years you'd have..."



Ha-ha! I tell the young people I know the same thing.

Well, it did allow me to retire early and spend more money on flashlights.


----------



## chipwillis (May 19, 2015)

magellan said:


> Wow, Chip, awesome. If you don't mind my asking, which one is that?




Mac Big Daddy HID


----------



## archimedes (May 19, 2015)

magellan said:


> Wow, Chip, awesome. If you don't mind my asking, which one is that?


I'm sure this one cost some $$$$ ... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...llections-II&p=4577722&viewfull=1#post4577722

EDIT - yep, chip posted faster than I could


----------



## markr6 (May 19, 2015)

chipwillis said:


>



Good looking kitchen...the lights are okay too


----------



## ven (May 19, 2015)

Stunning chip


----------



## Berneck1 (May 19, 2015)

Remember, something is only worth was someone else will pay for it, not what you paid for it...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Good looking kitchen...the lights are okay too



Is that Dakota granite? I have that in my man cave.


----------



## chipwillis (May 19, 2015)

magellan said:


> Is that Dakota granite? I have that in my man cave.



Cambria


----------



## magellan (May 19, 2015)

Very cool. We have about 8 different granites but not that one.


----------



## RetroTechie (May 19, 2015)

Amazing piece o' kit you got there, chipwillis! :bow:
But ehm... seriously... UltraFire cells for a $4500 light? 


As for me: just over a year into 'collecting', somewhere in the $400~500 range all lights + chargers + cells, add-ons etc combined. Regarding it more of a "technology refresh" kind of thing so far. Purchases already slowed down, but haven't hit my lumens peak yet... :devil:

Anyway it's good fun to be part of this community. Amazing the range of lights, custom mods etc that's out there!


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 22, 2015)

I genuinely don't know what my lights are worth. I like uncommon Surefires, and some of what I have don't come up for sale very often so it's hard to find "comps" to see what the current value is. In addition to the lights I have some other stuff, displays and banners and the like. 

I can't even honestly claim to know exactly what I paid for all of them, when I started collecting I didn't keep the best records of that. A few I remember, but what I paid has little bearing on what they would sell for now.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 23, 2015)

56FordGuy said:


> I genuinely don't know what my lights are worth. I like uncommon Surefires, and some of what I have don't come up for sale very often so it's hard to find "comps" to see what the current value is. In addition to the lights I have some other stuff, displays and banners and the like.
> 
> I can't even honestly claim to know exactly what I paid for all of them, when I started collecting I didn't keep the best records of that. A few I remember, but what I paid has little bearing on what they would sell for now.



56FordGuy:
I can tell by your pics, you have a super nice collection! But I know what you mean on valuing it.
Kinda reminds me of what my dad used to say: *"Son it is not worth what you say, it is worth what someone else will pay"*. That never made since as a kid, but now it sure as heck does! That is one quote I use from my father the most. Another good one: *"Son, don't be so impressed, they don't own that, the bank does"*, there were more but I can't recall them right now. ha!


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 23, 2015)

Thank you Str8stroke, and your dad was exactly right.


----------



## ven (May 23, 2015)

56FordGuy said:


> Thank you Str8stroke, and your dad was exactly right.




+1 to that


----------



## Iagent (May 26, 2015)

I would imagine that I have over $500 in lights. not much, but I'm sure my wife thinks I'm sick lol.


----------



## bladesmith3 (May 27, 2015)

I am certain that mine are over $6000


----------



## RetroTechie (May 27, 2015)

I wonder how much being on forums like CPF helps to boost the average...

Like, you meet a bunch of these collectors, one more fanatic than the other, and go thinking "oh well, $2k ain't so bad". :devil: And then pull the trigger on another $100 light. :laughing:

Would the average CPFer's collection have grown as much, if they _hadn't_ met like-minded folks on forums like this? Maybe that wife/gf who thinks you're crazy, is actually *RIGHT*?


----------



## RedLED (Jun 10, 2015)

Bladesmith3, $6K. Mine too, easy!

And, that is a conservative estimate. You must count all the spare lights, batteries, spare parts, cases for storage, lanyard beads, paracord and upgrades.


----------



## KDM (Jun 10, 2015)

I plead the fifth!


----------



## chipwillis (Jun 10, 2015)

Mine is in the $40000-$80000 range..


----------



## markr6 (Jun 10, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Mine is in the $40000-$80000 range..


----------



## 59ride (Jun 10, 2015)

close to 12k


----------



## nbp (Jun 11, 2015)

When I first posted in this thread, I was brand new here, and I was freaked because I had $600 worth of lights. Hahaha. 

Now I have probably $5000 in lights, parts, cells, etc., and have had at least that much in lights that have been bought and sold over the years.


----------



## HighCaliber (Jun 11, 2015)

Just started my collection of decent lights. Over the last 2 months, it's been about 1000 on lights, batteries and chargers. Getting worried about my retirement savings growth.


----------



## magellan (Jun 14, 2015)

chipwillis said:


> Mine is in the $40000-$80000 range..



Outstanding!


----------



## ali31766 (Jun 28, 2015)

It was 170$ when i bought, but I don't know how much is it worth now  


DSC_0267


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 28, 2015)

Ali31766, your entire collection is one light?

Bill


----------



## ali31766 (Jun 28, 2015)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Ali31766, your entire collection is one light?
> 
> Bill


Bill, No I have three Surefire lights but two is gifts so this one is my first investment


----------



## RedLED (Jun 28, 2015)

ali31766 said:


> Bill, No I have three Surefire lights but two is gifts so this one is my first investment


Your gift lights can count toward your tangible collection of lights, so add them in. Gifts have values, too.


----------



## torchsarecool (Jul 7, 2015)

I think my bunch cost around £1500. We seem to pay alot more in the UK compared to the US guys


----------



## Buildn (Jul 23, 2015)

New to collecting, my one and only light is en route from the US paid $2000AUD, I own no chargers and no batteries, got to start somewhere.


----------



## ven (Jul 23, 2015)

WOW buildn,thats some start you have there look forward to the pics of what i presume a nice custom light.

:welcome:


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2015)

torchsarecool said:


> I think my bunch cost around £1500. We seem to pay alot more in the UK compared to the US guys


Not only in UK.. Have the same problem over here. Shipping and taxes makes it, so much more expensive. And the Dollar-Euro exchange-rate, isn't what it used to be.
Have no idea what I paid for my entire collection. 26 Fenix lights, 15 Olight lights, 4 ZL's, 4 SWM's and have more.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 23, 2015)

Same problem in Switzerland. Between shipping and taxes, I won't sell a light even if I don't like it. I have given some to the CPF give away (I don't mind paying the postage for a good cause). I'm going to the States at the end of August and just placed an order with Malkoff - their international shipping is very expensive and they declare the total value and put an invoice in the box. The taxes in Switzerland include the cost of shipping and a fee to open the box to find the invoice. No disrespect to Gene, but I only buy from them when I visit the States. Other vendors have more liberal practices.

Back on thread, I have a few Oveready, McGizmo and Saabluster lights that must put me into 4 digits.


----------



## Buildn (Jul 25, 2015)

ven said:


> WOW buildn,thats some start you have there look forward to the pics of what i presume a nice custom light.
> 
> :welcome:



Here is a pic from the for sale thread


----------



## markcorndog (Aug 8, 2015)

So far £460 but as I have just joined this forum and now discovered modified lights its gonna be loads of money soon lol :laughing:


----------



## thburns (Aug 9, 2015)

Since I joined this forum back in May I've spent about $2300 on lights, chargers, and batteries


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 9, 2015)

thburns said:


> Since I joined this forum back in May I've spent about $2300 on lights, chargers, and batteries




WHOA!!! Sounds like you need some help!!!!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Custom-Titanium-amp-Exotic-Metals-Flashlights


:help::welcome:


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 9, 2015)

I'll have to take stock first, but as someone who has over $10k in one car stereo, and $15k in ink, I probably have a few thousand in lights


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 9, 2015)

"$15k in ink"
Something makes me think you are not talking about pens?? lol

Did you say, a FEW THOUSAND LIGHTS??? :bow::bow:

Pics or it didn't happen! 

 :twothumbs


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 9, 2015)

In lights, not lights. That's probably Magellan's collection 









Just like my lights, my ink glows in the dark


----------



## nbp (Aug 10, 2015)

Very artistic indeed, but I think after a shower I'd have nightmares. Lol.


----------



## magellan (Aug 16, 2015)

Father Azmodius said:


> In lights, not lights. That's probably Magellan's collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I don't have thousands, but it's probably about 350 lights, but a lot of them are current or past production lights, or not that expensive, but it adds up.

Are those the main signs for which you have planets or aspects in your astrological chart?


----------



## Nicrod (Aug 25, 2015)

Since finding CPF in 2011, easily $8,000.00+

When I add up all the battery's, chargers, holsters, spare carriers, dropins, bezels, Moddoo clips, 
Tritium Vials, Glo O-rings, Mods, Emitter swaps, Nyogel, Lubes for that matter! 

Then all the shipping costs to get all this stuff to my house. It might even be closer to $10 G's 
IF I suddenly decided to liquidate the entire Lot, I'd be lucky to re-coupe $6,000.00
Half of that is in my Mac collection.


----------



## john-paul (Aug 26, 2015)

My collection Hmmmm, seven dollars and fifteen cents, but I'm not interested in selling anything.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 26, 2015)

john-paul said:


> My collection Hmmmm, seven dollars and fifteen cents, but I'm not interested in selling anything.



That's very disappointing news... I was hoping to add your dollar store 9 LED shower head light to my collection. [emoji26]


----------



## BIGLOU (Aug 26, 2015)

I have like 5K worth mostly Surefire. I have like 5K in knives mostly Spydercos and Benchmades.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 26, 2015)

Well under $1000
I try to sell an expensive flashlight before I buy another. HDS is as pricy as I will get. No McGizmo in my future.


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 28, 2015)

At the moment,I have spent $1901.80 AUD in just on 5 weeks.


----------



## Thud1023 (Aug 28, 2015)

Well I nervously sat down logging the collection to a monster spreadsheet of data...ouch just over $18K! That's in 10 months. So the forum has been kind and allowed my illness to thrive ; )


----------



## pvsampson (Aug 29, 2015)

pvsampson said:


> At the moment,I have spent $1901.80 AUD in just on 5 weeks.



Ummm,....add another $159.70 on to that.


----------



## magellan (Sep 3, 2015)

Thud1023 said:


> Well I nervously sat down logging the collection to a monster spreadsheet of data...ouch just over $18K! That's in 10 months. So the forum has been kind and allowed my illness to thrive ; )



$18k in 10 months? Impressive! About how many lights is that?


----------



## Thud1023 (Sep 3, 2015)

magellan said:


> $18k in 10 months? Impressive! About how many lights is that?



Thanks magellan! Well it certainly is an enjoyable hobby. That is at 74 lights, just trying to catch up for starting late ; )


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 3, 2015)

Thud1023 said:


> Well I nervously sat down logging the collection to a monster spreadsheet of data...ouch just over $18K! That's in 10 months. So the forum has been kind and allowed my illness to thrive ; )



Mercy mercy! :wow::wow::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## magellan (Sep 3, 2015)

Thud1023 said:


> Thanks magellan! Well it certainly is an enjoyable hobby. That is at 74 lights, just trying to catch up for starting late ; )



Very cool. I'd say you're doing a pretty good job.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 3, 2015)

magellan said:


> Well, I don't have thousands, but it's probably about 350 lights, but a lot of them are current or past production lights, or not that expensive, but it adds up.
> 
> Are those the main signs for which you have planets or aspects in your astrological chart?



One character for each element plus my sun sign. My chart is in the lion's head in the center of my back. The dude in the red trench is Father Azmodius (a main character in a friend's graphic novel). 

Someone in my house that wants a new kitchen would be less than happy if my light collection gets anywhere near what the ink cost me.


----------



## magellan (Sep 4, 2015)

Ahh, that explains your handle. Well, that is a beautiful tattooing job. It reminds me of Rod Steiger in The Illustrated Man movie. 

How about the woman with the Mickey Mouse ears?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 4, 2015)

Everybody calls them that, but they're actually afro puffs. She is the human female representation of my sign. Sagittarius is normally depicted as a male centaur archer, whereas I had my artist draw it up with a figure reminiscent of my wife. 

As it pertains to lights......my artist did the constellations for each figure in UV reactive ink. That ink is naturally colorless, so it's not obvious until the lights are out. The work on my chest has it mixed with the white ink so not as stealthy. I need to find some pics of it all lit up.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2015)

Priceless to me.

Worthless to a thief,

Somewhere in between to flashlight collectors.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 18, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Priceless to me.
> 
> Worthless to a thief,
> 
> Somewhere in between to flashlight collectors.


I can relate closely.
Though, mine weighs down towards the one end clearer then the other rating.☺
I've no mods.
All OEM, so worthless to CPF collectors. 
Though, still priceless to myself☺


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2015)

^^ same here on the value to serious collectors.

The hoarder on the other hand may give me $ for $ what I paid new. lol


----------



## qmtu (Sep 19, 2015)

Is this the FA meeting? (flashaholic anonymous)

I'm qmtu and I have a problem...


----------



## qmtu (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm almost done collecting after a month on CPF, but I need some more McGizmos first.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2015)

I might be at a grand. But after discovering the Malkoff stuff...uh oh. 

Like my cars, I keep reciepts, but never go back and count the total. I keep them for insurance purposes.


----------

